# The dangers of hunting



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=18299091&title=dog-shoots-man

Make sure to treat your dog well before you go out on a hunt, or this could happen to you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oops!!, painful!, but why didn't he the gun in the "open" position?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in the fieild always carry a high gun shooting the sky never hurts anyone 2 and out of the field breach open gun broke n no shells-c 2many people carring low guns I will not hunt with them


----------

